# Anyone Anabolic Pharms? Check it out!



## rtysdog (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone hear something new or anything at all about underground lab anabolic pharms?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

AP makes very quality products at INCREDIBLE prices.  I use AP products all the time.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

*where you from?*

you used deca? where you from? I feel zero from deca. Sore as ever


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

How long have u been using it?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

I hope you aren't using deca alone.  Not a very good cycle to begin with.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

*Work for them?*

Do you work for them or something? About 3 -4 weeks feel sore as ever feel nothing! Where are you from. Probably Buffalo.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

rtysdog said:
			
		

> Do you work for them or something? About 3 -4 weeks feel sore as ever feel nothing! Where are you from. Probably Buffalo.



LOL.  No, I definitely don't work for them.  I've just ordered from him a few times.  And, no, I'm not from Buffalo.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

*Mastalifta*

Where did you get AP products from?


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

What's HIM?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

I just know a guy that works for him from another board.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

i think their bullshit, why you the only one who raves about AP. Help me out. Send a thread and see if you get replies.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't know anyone on this board that has even used AP product.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

3 weeks is sufficient. I'm no rookie in this bullshit game, If its fake there'll be Hell to pay


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

How can you get shit tested?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

what exactly is your cycle?  what steroids, dosages etc?


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

Works for who? Who the hell is him?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

rtysdog said:
			
		

> How can you get shit tested?




send it to a lab, but it will cost you the same amount that you paid for your deca so it's not really worth it.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Him = AP


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

where can I get some real name brand shit fuck UG


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

bro, what's ur cycle look like?


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

*Pat?*

What is your name Pat? I bet it is. You probably know Pat. In 3 more weeks w/ no result its $ back time!


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Pat?  I have no clue who Pat is.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

It was just deca so far for some joint pain and problems, not to get huge


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Why won't you just tell me your cycle and dosages?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Deca alone is not a good cycle to run


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Should have run test


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

Deca 500 Mg per week for 3.5 weeks


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, I'll tell you from personal experience when I run something like deca or test enanthate that takes a long time to kick in I don't feel anything till atleast week 4.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

what are these points for? I think you know AP is bullshit


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

If you say you tried AP i'll give it a couple weeks then I'm going to get my money back, No scamming me


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

rtysdog said:
			
		

> I think you know AP is bullshit



Dude, you act like I know AP personally.  I'm just telling you that I've used him for about 4 or 5 cycles now and I really like his stuff.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

AP will not scam you


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

You will know when your deca kicks in here in about a week when you can't get your dick up.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

*Hello?*

Hello, there?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm here.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

We got a lot more talking to do! Thanks


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

If after 5 or 6 weeks and you still don't feel anything, I will PM you a way to get ahold of one of his associates on a board.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

think joint pains will stop soon? Gotta go holler tomorrow!


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

Ill go to the ahole who sold me it


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

it should kick in any time now.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

is this your first cycle?


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

Just seems too cheep and good to be true


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

A lot of UG have similiar and even cheap prices.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

Fuck no. Its not a real cycle. I am an athlete(Baseball) It was strictly for recovery and joints


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Do you have any ancillaries for PCT?


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

What does that mean?


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello! WHAT IS aNCILLARIES pct


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh brother.  You shouldn't be doing steroids if you don't know what that mean.  Deca will totally shut down your natural testosterone production.  If you think recovery is bad now wait till you quit using the deca.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

there still? How do u order right from UG?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Nolvadex, Clomid, HCG.  Something to help your nuts start producing testosterone again after you quit taking the deca.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

rtysdog said:
			
		

> there still? How do u order right from UG?



I have no clue how to order directly from AP or any other UG lab for that matter.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

been there done that man! I can kick in test if I want. Light deca for athletic recovery. What is ancillaries PCT tell me


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

light deca will only supress minorly


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

When you quit taking the deca you are going to atleast need to start taking nolvadex to start your natural testosterone production. that is PCT.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

What is light Deca?  like light on the amount taken?


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

Gotta go Holler tomorrow!


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

Deca is a lot harsher on natural tesosterone production than you think.


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

light means little


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

well 500 mg of deca per week isn't a little bit of deca.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

This is the dumbest conversation I've ever had.  I feel like I'm talking to Oracle here.


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 30, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> This is the dumbest conversation I've ever had.  I feel like I'm talking to Oracle here.


i cant believe you stayed on here with this idiot for so long mastalifta  LOL
ho doesnt know what pct is and he calls 500mg of deca light  LOL
this sounds like a young punk who thinks he knows everything but knows nothing at all.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 30, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> This is the dumbest conversation I've ever had.  I feel like I'm talking to Oracle here.



How did i get put in the middle of YOUR dumb conversation lol


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm not staying on here late at night anymore.  Seems like everytime I get stuck on here talking to some dumbass.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 30, 2005)

rtysdog said:
			
		

> there still? How do u order right from UG?


you definately don't start posting remarks like I've read........sounds like you need to do some research before you just start bashing someone........sounds like your the one who fucked up....not AP


----------



## rtysdog (Jun 30, 2005)

*Everyone Chill!*

Listen boys, I'm 26 yrs old. Beenin this fucked up game for over 6 years now. All I'm saying is last time I took Deca I felt great. My joints were like new. I know that deca slightly lowers your own test. What I'm sayiing is I don't want to be shooting some shit that might be fake in my body. I am a big spender who is used to Greek Deca and Depo-Testosterone(Upjohn) This UG stuff scares me. I'm gonna give it time and take some light test. And for all you big bodybuilders w/ so much knowledge I already have HCG. I just never referred to any of the post test drugs as PCT's although I know that is there medical terms now. Hey, were all learning new stuff everyday. I Hope for more helpful conversations in the future. Any tips or info will always be greatly appreciated! Thanks MastaLifta. I got knowledge to share also. Trust me. Holler back guys!


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 1, 2005)

rtysdog said:
			
		

> Listen boys, I'm 26 yrs old. Beenin this fucked up game for over 6 years now. All I'm saying is last time I took Deca I felt great. My joints were like new. I know that deca slightly lowers your own test. What I'm sayiing is I don't want to be shooting some shit that might be fake in my body. I am a big spender who is used to Greek Deca and Depo-Testosterone(Upjohn) This UG stuff scares me. I'm gonna give it time and take some light test. And for all you big bodybuilders w/ so much knowledge I already have HCG. I just never referred to any of the post test drugs as PCT's although I know that is there medical terms now. Hey, were all learning new stuff everyday. I Hope for more helpful conversations in the future. Any tips or info will always be greatly appreciated! Thanks MastaLifta. I got knowledge to share also. Trust me. Holler back guys!


Yeah, I farted


----------



## Nomad (Jul 1, 2005)

rtysdog said:
			
		

> Listen boys, I'm 26 yrs old. Beenin this fucked up game for over 6 years now. All I'm saying is last time I took Deca I felt great. My joints were like new. I know that deca slightly lowers your own test. What I'm sayiing is I don't want to be shooting some shit that might be fake in my body. I am a big spender who is used to Greek Deca and Depo-Testosterone(Upjohn) This UG stuff scares me. I'm gonna give it time and take some light test. And for all you big bodybuilders w/ so much knowledge I already have HCG. I just never referred to any of the post test drugs as PCT's although I know that is there medical terms now. Hey, were all learning new stuff everyday. I Hope for more helpful conversations in the future. Any tips or info will always be greatly appreciated! Thanks MastaLifta. I got knowledge to share also. Trust me. Holler back guys!




Bro, AP (Anabolic Pharms) is good stuff & gets great feedback on other boards.  Take Masta's advice a Deca only cycle is not optimal & will certainly take more than 3-4 weeks to kick in & most likely shut you down (so add some test).  Your problem is prob not the UG gear.  Good Luck-

Nmd


----------

